# Pheasant question



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

I have never been a pheasant hunter but have done a lot of other upland game hunting. I am planning on taking my 9 yr old daughter out for the youth hunt. Would a 410 be to small to take one down?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

A .410 will work just fine for pheasant. Just take her out and let her practice before you go. 
My son started with a .410 and has killed dozens of pheasants with it.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Already planned on getting more practice in. Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion the 410 is one of the worst shotguns that you could start a kid out on. For a little more kick you can use a 20ga that packs a lot more shot in each round than the 410 which makes it easier for the youngster to hit a bird with. Don't get me wrong I think that the 410 is a fine little shotgun for a experienced shooter and I personally have a couple of them, but I have seen way too many kids get discouraged when they are shooting them and can't hit anything.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Critter said:


> In my opinion the 410 is one of the worst shotguns that you could start a kid out on. For a little more kick you can use a 20ga that packs a lot more shot in each round than the 410 which makes it easier for the youngster to hit a bird with. Don't get me wrong I think that the 410 is a fine little shotgun for a experienced shooter and I personally have a couple of them, but I have seen way too many kids get discouraged when they are shooting them and can't hit anything.


 I think your opinion on the .410 is a good one. It's a great gauge & is more than enough to put birds in the bag. But it is a gauge that is ment to be in the hands of an expert.
If there is any way you can put a 20ga. gas GAS OPERATED AUTO in her hands it would be much better option for her. Almost dubble the shot & with the GAS OPERATION realy the same recoil. The chance of hitting a bird will incress dramaticly.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the 410 sucks to start kids on! I let my daughter shoot the rosse? .410 and it kicked harder than my 12 guage.
Its way too light gun imho. The .20 guage actually kicks less because of the gun weight and it throws more lead. If you can get a gas gun even better. 

If the kid cant handle the gun properly they need to sit out another season until they can imho. Or choose a bird hunt where its easier to control the muzzle like turkey hunting or duck hunting. 

If I have the 20 guage and 410 sitting side by side neither of my girls will choose the 410.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with both sides of the argument. I have a .410 and when I shoot pheasants with it they fall out of the air like a bag of bread. But... The .410 has a small shot string and not many pellets in the shot cup. If you're not in the middle of em, you're missing em. Not good for a new kids moral. Recoil can be a scarry thing for a young shooter and I've seen kids ruined off shooting shotguns permanantly because dad gave them a gun that "A" didn't fit, and "B" kicked like a mule. If you can find a nice little 20 or 28 ga gas auto you'll have more luck killing stuff. But if the child is too small, either opt out for another year, or go with the .410. IMO it's better to make a kid wait and "grow into it" than force the issue and ruin thier ambition altogether.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I agree with both sides of the argument. I have a .410 and when I shoot pheasants with it they fall out of the air like a bag of bread. But... The .410 has a small shot string and not many pellets in the shot cup. If you're not in the middle of em, you're missing em. Not good for a new kids moral. Recoil can be a scarry thing for a young shooter and I've seen kids ruined off shooting shotguns permanantly because dad gave them a gun that "A" didn't fit, and "B" kicked like a mule. If you can find a nice little 20 or 28 ga gas auto you'll have more luck killing stuff. But if the child is too small, either opt out for another year, or go with the .410. IMO it's better to make a kid wait and "grow into it" than force the issue and ruin thier ambition altogether.


Well said Tex:!:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

What gage you hunt Utah pheasants with is as important as what caliber you shoot woolly mammoths with. since there aren't any anymore.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok fine, I'll say it. Why do you want to take a 9yr old hunting? Why not just let her come along with you this year? She'll be plenty impressed just to hold the dead pheasant that you shot. Why push these things? The fun is being with dad, the shooting can wait. I don't really trust nine year olds with knives... guns?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I started shooting shotguns at age 11. My dad said if I can't hit a clay pigeon, I wouldn't be able to hit a pheasant so I shot trap every chance I got. When I was old enough to hunt I was ready. If your daughter is only 9 get her a 20 ga. and take her shooting clay targets. After a year or two maybe she'll be ready to hunt.
A lot of people think a .410 is good for kids but they are wrong, they ruin kids more than help them. Also if you are going to spend some $$ don't buy a cheap brand, remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Pheasant Hunt*

My nephew uses a 410 and I believe he out hunts us all on the pheasant hunt :sad:


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

A .410 is very capable of killing pheasants, in the right hands. If you're familiar with the gun and it fits you, a .410 will work just fine.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The only excuse to use a .410 for any hunting would be a guy that has no other gun and his family will actually die from starvation if he does not bring home some meat. 
To quote the late great Elmer Keith..."use enough gun!"


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Well BPturk... some people are just **** talented with a shotgun no matter what the gauge or bore.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Trooper said:


> Ok fine, I'll say it. Why do you want to take a 9yr old hunting? Why not just let her come along with you this year? She'll be plenty impressed just to hold the dead pheasant that you shot. Why push these things? The fun is being with dad, the shooting can wait. I don't really trust nine year olds with knives... guns?


I have to totally disagree, I had my first Squirrel hunt at 8 years old, killed my first duck at 9. I think the age is determined by the maturity level of the parent.


----------

